# 611 gets moved....



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...Fb3iVo4uUw#!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks. 
I like the motive power they used to pull her into sunlight. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that diesel is the Roanoke Chapter's (NRHS) Alco T6, one of two diesels we keep operational. The other is a GP30, which I think is down for some repairs. We have a Chapter meeting on 06/20/13. I'm sure the Mechanical Committee will bring us up to date on both locomotives then. We may eventually be able to add an operational Baldwin diesel to the roster, but the "crown jewel" would be bringing the M class 4-8-0 back to life. Don't think I will live to see it, but the Mechanical Committee has a very dedicated group of young men - so it could happen eventually. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

